# Caseless



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought this one recently; it came in a small lot of Hamilton electric parts.

I like these company presentation watches but, sadly, this one is probably destined never to be returned to a suitable case for a couple of reasons:

1) It is one of the few Hamilton electrics that has the crown at 3 o'clock

2) This presentation watches is based on the Hamilton Summit which only came is a solid 14K yellow or white gold case.

And there lies the reason it is missing its case : gold robbers!
















So I've restored it but it will now go back into a small box....waiting....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know it might sound sacriligious , but I guess you could chop off the dial feet and peposition the dial so the crown is at 4 ?

At least it can be whole again?


----------

